# lenovo thnikpad r61

## sslaughter

Hi all!

Can anybody give me the way to make R61 volume up and down working ??

I tried tpb, but i have alsa and kmix and when i set MIXER ON, then i have a communicate that it can't find mixer ( /dev/mixer )

i also tried kmilo, but it doesn't work ( i also don't know why )

do you have any other ideas? if yes, pleas post me every configuration that it need  :Smile: 

thanks for help

----------

## termite

at a command line, type 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

What does it output?

----------

## Jaglover

/dev/mixer is not an ALSA device, it belongs to OSS. If you need this device turn on OSS emulation.

----------

## Fuchs

First of all, give me the output of amixer. 

Then look with xev whether those keys produce key events at all. 

Then bind them to volume up and down, either in kmix

or by binding them to a command  (probably amix) 

with your window manager. 

You might want to take a look at my R61 install instruction

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_2007.0_on_a_ThinkPad_R61

which works fine here, including the volume buttons. 

However, I use alsa 1.0.16_r2, as the mixer changed a lot for

the soundchip in the r61, now mute works as expected. 

Fuchs

----------

## sslaughter

ok now i will ansewer to all your posts

First of all, thank you for all replies:

termite:

here is output:

```
 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

XXX write TLV...                                                          [ ok ]
```

Jaglover : i know that /dev/mixer is not ALSA device and i really don't want OSS emulation in my gentoo  :Sad: 

Fuchs :

output of amixer:

```

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 3 [100%]

  Front Right: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Digital',0

  Capabilities: cvolume

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 120

  Front Left: Capture 120 [100%] [30.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 120 [100%] [30.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Docking Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Docking Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 3 [100%]

  Front Right: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Internal Mic' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Internal Mic' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 3 [100%]

  Front Right: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

```

i scanned button with xev and everything is ok:

and then i made .Xmodmap :

```

! volume control (mute is hardwired)

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

```

i've checked codes and everything is ok

then i made a start script for kde :

```
#!/bin/sh

exec xmodmap /home/MYUSER/.Xmodmap

```

and put it into /home/MYUSER/.kde/Autostart ( x flag is set to this script )

then i restarted system and nothing happens when i use volume up and volume down buttons :/

i use alsa-driver-1.0.15

mute button is working good ( without any configuration )

What i should do next?

----------

## termite

ok, it's not the same bug I had, I'm out.

----------

## Jaglover

I'm not a KDE user, but I installed it for my wife. Here's  how I got those buttons working:

http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15079/KDE-352---multimedia-keys.html

----------

## Fuchs

sslaughter: 

Only mapping the buttons via xmodmap is not enough.

(I should mention this in my thinkpad wiki entry)

Either you open kmix, right click on either pcm 

or master, and then go to set global shortcuts

(or similar, it is german here) 

(you probably don't have master in alsa 1.0.15, so use pcm) 

There you bind XF86RaiseVolume and LowerVolume

to Volume up and down. 

Make sure to start kmix with your environment. 

If you don't want to depend on kmix you can 

bind XF86Raise/LowerVolume to a amixer command

by using the hotkey settings of kcontrol (KDE control centre) 

Just as a sidenote for kmilo and similar apps not working: 

For some strange reason they detect the microphone 

as the primary device, so you usually adjust the mic volume with the buttons. 

Change the primary device in kmix / gnome-mixer and everything should be fine. 

hth, 

Fuchs

----------

## sslaughter

Fuchs  :Smile: 

it is working now - thank you. I think you can add info about kmix in your tutorial  :Smile:  it's really helpful  :Smile: 

Thanks for everyone

----------

## Fuchs

 *sslaughter wrote:*   

> Fuchs 
> 
> it is working now - thank you. I think you can add info about kmix in your tutorial  it's really helpful 
> 
> 

 

I won't add kmixer specific info, as I like to keep it as application-neutral 

as possible. However, I already added the information today, that the buttons

need to be bound to a command and I will add the information about the wrong

primary device, as this does affect gnomes mixer application as well. 

Glad that I could help you, have fun with your thinkpad. 

Fuchs

----------

## sslaughter

 :Smile: 

ok i have another question to you : have you starter Compiz-Fusion on your Thinkpad?

i started but it is worknig really slow ? Do you know why?

----------

## Fuchs

Yes, I do use compiz fusion. 

If you don't have the R61 with nvidia: ignore the rest of the posting. 

If you do have: I might have some advice for you

There are several reasons for it to be slow: 

First of all there is a nv140 in the r61, which is a mobile chipset, 

which has support for powermizer. This will clock down the gpu 

when not in use to save  battery life. 

I recommend using indirect rendering with compiz. 

Use fusion-icon to start compiz, so you can easily turn this

on and off and compare. 

Then there are several Xorg.conf tweaks, so I recommend

using my Xorg.conf which is in my wiki entry. 

However, you might have to change the font path, 

as I use a font server. 

compiz works fine, only animations are a bit slow, 

but I disable them anyway, as I use compiz for it's functionality, 

not for eyecandy. 

Fuchs

----------

## sslaughter

ok i will check it soon !  :Smile: 

Thank you for help once more  :Smile: 

----------

